# ***UPDATE***FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES**last doe kidded



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

These are pics of the triplets 10/29/10 and the twins 10/30/10. I still ave one more doe that is due anyday...we have babies everywhere!!!!!

Last doe finally kidded this evening...twins!!!! I hope were done for awhile!!!! One brownish grey doeling and one off white buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES*

awww! they are so sweet! :wink: babies are such fun!!! good luck with your next doe!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES*

Ok so bandit and the one with the line down its face - pack em up - make air holes - and drop ship ... I will pm my address - lol!

They are adorable, congrats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES*

How utterly adorable! I wanna white kid! They are so pretty!


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES*

I think the white babies are going to be blue eyed...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES*

Very cute!! White kids are so pretty...I've had 2 and they put you in mind of lambs!

Are either of the parents blue eyed? If one or the other is the chance of having BE kids can be 25-50%


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES*



liz said:


> Very cute!! White kids are so pretty...I've had 2 and they put you in mind of lambs!
> 
> Are either of the parents blue eyed? If one or the other is the chance of having BE kids can be 25-50%


Yes...the buck (dad of all babies) is a solid white blue eyed nigerian dwarf.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES*

oh they are soooooooo cute!!!!  ah I so can't wait for babies!!! :leap:

Thankyou so much for the fix!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: ***UPDATE***FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES**last doe kidd*

AWWWWW WAY cute!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ***UPDATE***FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES**last doe kidd*

very cute....congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: ***UPDATE***FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES**last doe kidd*

They are too adorable! CONGRATS!!!!!! I just love their fluffy looking coats, and their cute little faces!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: ***UPDATE***FAINTER/NIGERIAN DWARF BABIES**last doe kidd*

Too Cute!


----------

